
Twitter: Like a Headless Chicken - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/05/chicken/
======
phlux
I interviewed there recently and went through a few rounds - it was very clear
to me in the interview process that the internals of twitter were chaotic.

Much like Google is today as well.

